# Any place to exchange Argentinian Pesos Guadalajara



## elbicho (May 18, 2011)

I am sitting on about 500 USD worth of Argentinian pesos. I am headed to Guadalajara and am wondering if any of the casas de cambio will accept ARS in Guadalajara. I assume I could do it at the airport but they usually give bad rates.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

elbicho said:


> I am sitting on about 500 USD worth of Argentinian pesos. I am headed to Guadalajara and am wondering if any of the casas de cambio will accept ARS in Guadalajara. I assume I could do it at the airport but they usually give bad rates.


try to find a bank that will do it. they will give you a better rate than most other places. Thats what I do with all of my foreign pesos and Brazilian when I come back from a business trip. Santander does it for me here in MTY and I don't even have an account with them.


----------

